# Gesichter verpixelt wie im TV?



## stefann (25. Dezember 2002)

Hallo, 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen vielleich dank schonmal.

Ich möchte gerne, so wie mans im Fernsehn oft sieht, das gesicht einer person verpixeln (wisst ihr was ich damit meine?). Wie mach ich das denn am besten? Ich bin auf dem Gebiet totaler Anfänger, mit welchem Programm kann ich das denn am einfachsten, besten und schnellsten lösen (Mediastudio, Premiere, AfterFX,...) und vorallem WIE mach ich das dann in dem Programm? gibts dafür ein Tutorial oder sowas?

Danke für eure Antworten!!!
MfG
Stefan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Lösung für Premiere:


 Videoclip in Videospur 1A
 gleichen Videoclip erneut in Videospur 2
 Videofilter "Mosaik" auf den Clip in Spur 2 ziehen
 Mosaik-Parameter nach Wunsch einstellen
 Videospur 2 rechter Mausklick, "Video-Optionen/Transparenz"
 Key-Typ "keiner", im Beispielfenster rechts oben das Mosaikfenster mit den Ankerpunkten auf die gewünschte Größe und Position ziehen
 OK klicken
 Vorschau rendern (Eingabe-Taste)
 fertig

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. Dezember 2002)

Lösung 2 und die variabelste in AfterEffects:

Schau mal im 1. Thread hier im Videoschnittforum nach Tutorials und dort lädst du dir das Videotutorial zum "Verpixeln" runter...


----------



## fungo (25. Dezember 2002)

also für Combustion wäre die einfachste Lösung du trackst das ganze.

Machst zuerst ne Box mit dem Mosaikzeugs, dann legst du den Tracker drauf such nen markanten Punkt der während der Bewegung immer einigermaßen gleichbleibt, und hängst an diesen Punkt dein Moaikkästchen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Dezember 2002)

Genau so geht es in AfterEffects. Das Video erklärt nur, wie man den "Effekt" erstellt. Danach kann man entweder per Hand und Keyframes oder per MotionTracker diese verpixelte Ebene über das Video ziehen.
Allerdings ist das mit dem MotionTracking nicht immer ganz leicht.


----------



## fungo (26. Dezember 2002)

ja, das Tracking hat so seine Eigenarten und wenn man das nicht so ogt gemacht hat und damit weiß was für Punkte man nehmen sollte, würd ich das lassen, da man sonst verzweifelt.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Vor Allem muss das Videomaterial passend sein. Aus einem dunklen Raum abends um 11 von einer 1CCD-Cam gefilmt wirst du wohl kaum etwas tracken können.


----------

